# Powdered Cellulose and other things



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

There's an interesting link I found about the true of some ingredients :wink: , the article is meant for humans but it has things like powdered Cellulose wish some cheap food for pets have. The 6 Most Horrifying Lies The Food Industry is Feeding You | Cracked.com


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

:tape::yuck: YIKES!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting read, I've heard about most of this before which is why we don't buy most of these products... unfortunately the kids are still addicted to pop tarts! :lol:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The best part is the captions underneath the pictures. :biggrin:


----------

